# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Pengelompokan regional

## mrbunta

om moderator. usul nih.
utk sub regional apa tidak lebih baik itu tentang masalah regional. kalau masalah udah menjurus ke NATIONAL apa tidak lebih baik di tempat kan di tempat NATIONAL.
seperti keeping kontes. lomba. dll yg bersifat national.
mohon maaf kalau salah

----------


## ad666

Menyambung pertanyaan . .

Sub regional diaktifkan jika didaerah tersebut ada sebuah kegiatan ya om? jika didaerah tersebut ada breeder/ada dealer dsb . . 
apa tidak terjadi pengelompokan yang menurut saya tidak lagi sama [maaf] seperti alasan saya bergabung dengan forum ini, dimana kitab bergabung karena satu persamaan, suka koi. Tidak menuntut punya kolam, punya koi impor, koi juara . . . hanya satu, suka koi. . . [merancau mode on  ::  ]

----------


## mrbunta

betul om moderator.
kalau menurut saya utk regional itu utk ngerumpi sesama kota aja.
kalau utk kegiatan kok lebih mantaff nya di area umum ya.
biar kita ini satu kasta dan satu kata.
KOI is my life   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

tumben gajah omongnya serius  :P

----------


## INdragonZ

> tumben gajah omongnya serius  :P


calon moderator gitu loh ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## INdragonZ

saran juga nih,...
kan bentar lagi ada moderator di tiap2 regional...
gmana kalau pangkat & warna nick nya dibedakan sama moderator global...
misal:
1. admin: merah
2. super mod: hijau
3. regional mod: biru

----------


## e-koi

Kalo saya rasa pengelompokan regional sih sah sah aja. Karena dalam satu regional i.e Surabaya, yang notabene dihuni oleh 4 bonek super GC, pasti banyak informasi atau ilmu2 perkoian yg mungkin kita semua butuhkan. Tapi karena selama ini cuma jadi satu, tentu kita sangat kesulitan dalam pencarian halaman tsb, karena udah ketutup sama gurauan2, hehe. Jadi saran saya untuk regional yg threadnya udah panjang emang layak untuk di-split per item/jenis. Kalo untuk regional yg biasa2 aja untuk sekarang ini saya rasa tidak perlu di-split. CMIIW

----------


## rvidella

tapi dalam pembentukan sub regional ada yang sedikit harus dikoreksi

contoh adalah thread surabaya yang selama ini menghebohkan forum dengan naik 60 halaman dalam satu hari di 

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=124

itu akar atasnya ada di 

Portal » Board index » Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) » Regional KOI's

tapi kalo click ke REGIONAL KOI'S nya ... thread yang heboh tadi itu tidak berada disana

yang ada:

  Poll: Pemilihan moderator forum regional Surabaya 
[ Go to page: 1 ... 11, 12, 13 ] 
 beryl
 183
 518
 Sun Apr 19, 2009 12:05 am

seven7colour  

  Sub Topic pada Regional Forum Surabaya  Ajik Raffles
 10
 58
 Sun Apr 19, 2009 12:06 am

INdragonZ  

 HOS Sanke Keeping Contest by TOP Koi Farm 
[ Go to page: 1 ... 7, 8, 9 ] 
 troy
 127
 718
 Sat Apr 18, 2009 9:14 pm

topkoifarm  

 Adu Ilmu Berhadiah KOHAKU 
[ Go to page: 1 ... 5, 6, 7 ] 
 koinia
 91
 827
 Sat Apr 18, 2009 12:24 am

seven7colour

----------


## seven7colour

> om moderator. usul nih.
> utk sub regional apa tidak lebih baik itu tentang masalah regional. kalau masalah udah menjurus ke NATIONAL apa tidak lebih baik di tempat kan di tempat NATIONAL.
> seperti keeping kontes. lomba. dll yg bersifat national.
> mohon maaf kalau salah


Masih belum ada koreksi untuk hal ini...

----------


## e-koi

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> om moderator. usul nih.
> utk sub regional apa tidak lebih baik itu tentang masalah regional. kalau masalah udah menjurus ke NATIONAL apa tidak lebih baik di tempat kan di tempat NATIONAL.
> seperti keeping kontes. lomba. dll yg bersifat national.
> mohon maaf kalau salah
> 
> 
> Masih belum ada koreksi untuk hal ini...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> tumben gajah omongnya serius  :P


  ::  
berat yo beban e kalau di masukkan ke regional.
kan di regional utk chit chat yg nyante nyante   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> tumben gajah omongnya serius  :P
> 
> 
>   
> berat yo beban e kalau di masukkan ke regional.
> kan di regional utk chit chat yg nyante nyante


Setuju..............

----------


## showa

hahahaahahaha



semua masukkan pastinya akan selalu menjadi bahan pertimbangan forum ini di depannya nanti sehingga selalu dapat tampil lebih baik.

dan itu semua berkat om om yg selalu cinta akan ikan koi.

sekali lagi terima kasih.

----------


## mrbunta

> hahahaahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> semua masukkan pastinya akan selalu menjadi bahan pertimbangan forum ini di depannya nanti sehingga selalu dapat tampil lebih baik.
> 
> dan itu semua berkat om om yg selalu cinta akan ikan koi.
> 
> sekali lagi terima kasih.


suipppppp. akhirnya suara rakyat jelata ini di dengarkan

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by showa
> 
> hahahaahahaha
> 
> semua masukkan pastinya akan selalu menjadi bahan pertimbangan forum ini di depannya nanti sehingga selalu dapat tampil lebih baik.
> dan itu semua berkat om om yg selalu cinta akan ikan koi.
> sekali lagi terima kasih.
> 
> 
> suipppppp. akhirnya suara rakyat jelata ini di dengarkan


  ::   Om Bunta kan sudah masuk ke KABINET bukan rakyat jelata lagi?

----------


## showa

hahahahaha,....................

jadi malu nih yg jelata beneran.
sukur sukur om bisa hadir diacara kontes tgl 30 sehingga kita bisa obrol ** lebih lanjut.

acara kumpul sambil liat ikan ikan bagus berkontes biasanya di mamfaatkan juga utk semua kawan hobies saling beramah tamah.

saat seperti itu lah sepertinya yg kita nantikan sehingga bisa saling mengisi , saling kenal,......saling jabat tangan, dan saling berbagi ikan tentunya..............hahahahaha

jgn lupa ada lelangnya juga loh..................ayo jgn ketinggalan ya.
yg punya hobi musik juga silahkan jika mau menyumbangkan lagu.......atau mau duet dgn artis koi lainnya.

tak kalah penting yg mau kasih sponsor silahkan hubungi kami.

----------


## seven7colour

> hahahahaha,....................
> jadi malu nih yg jelata beneran.
> sukur sukur om bisa hadir diacara kontes tgl 30 sehingga kita bisa obrol ** lebih lanjut.
> acara kumpul sambil liat ikan ikan bagus berkontes biasanya di mamfaatkan juga utk semua kawan hobies saling beramah tamah.
> saat seperti itu lah sepertinya yg kita nantikan sehingga bisa saling mengisi , saling kenal,......saling jabat tangan, dan saling berbagi ikan tentunya..............hahahahaha
> jgn lupa ada lelangnya juga loh..................ayo jgn ketinggalan ya.
> yg punya hobi musik juga silahkan jika mau menyumbangkan lagu.......atau mau duet dgn artis koi lainnya.
> tak kalah penting yg mau kasih sponsor silahkan hubungi kami.


Hahahaaha sumbang semangat dulu aja deh.........
Ijin ke Luar Kota untuk sebulan ini cuma bisa 1 x   ::

----------


## mrbunta

nanti aku ijin kan. kalau gak boleh di demo aja  ::   ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> nanti aku ijin kan. kalau gak boleh di demo aja


Berani demo om?  ::

----------


## Satpam

kok gak bikin propinci ae jawa timur didalamnya ada surabaya malang dst

----------


## seven7colour

Tambah sepiiiiiii dong

----------


## Satpam

wah kalau tambah cepi ya jangan dueh

----------


## seven7colour

Surabaya aja uda sepi sekarang....
padahal pemegang rekor pada jamannya   ::

----------


## aie

sesepi sepinya regional manapun ,paling sepi lampuunnnggg   ::   ::  
org lampung ga ada nih yg jdi member ( kecuali om henritjuatja+ om tnt) ,apalagi mau ada region sendiri   ::

----------


## seven7colour

> sesepi sepinya regional manapun ,paling sepi lampuunnnggg    
> org lampung ga ada nih yg jdi member ( kecuali om henritjuatja+ om tnt) ,apalagi mau ada region sendiri


Hehehehe jangan nangis om....

----------


## Satpam

> Surabaya aja uda sepi sekarang....
> padahal pemegang rekor pada jamannya


nanti kalau rame lagi apa om om mod gak sewot lagi nih piiisss ya om mod
kalau pingin rame kasih yg bau bau duit aja om kolor langsung takeoff deh

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Surabaya aja uda sepi sekarang....
> padahal pemegang rekor pada jamannya  
> 
> 
> nanti kalau rame lagi apa om om mod gak sewot lagi nih piiisss ya om mod
> kalau pingin rame kasih yg bau bau duit aja om kolor langsung takeoff deh


Duit bukan segalanya.....
Tapi kalau tanpa Duit bisa sesak nafas loh  ::

----------


## Satpam

muantab deh om kolor ayo dibikin rame lagi reg surabaya nya

----------


## seven7colour

Rameeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ::   ::   ::

----------

